# Atelopus



## peter (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello

Does anyone have some experience with keeping and breeding with Atelopus species?

I'm looking for all information, sites, articles, first hand information.

if anyone have some information about the following species i will be very happy: Atelopus spumarius and Atelopus barbotini

thanks in regards

peter


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I believe barbotini was just discovered so I doubt you will find them. Not legally at least.
As for Atelopus spumarius which I'm not familiar with, I heard captive breeding was unsuccessful so I doubt you'll find some if any within our borders.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh and as for atelopus in general, I remember KeroKero working with them so you might want to ask her. But owning any of them will probably be a long shot.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Wasn't barbotini a carveout from spumarious anyway?


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Catfur said:


> Wasn't barbotini a carveout from spumarious anyway?


 Yea most of what i have seen on them they have been classified as Atelopus Spumarious Barbotini
Brian


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Atelopus spumarius used to come in from Surinam fairly consistently in the early 2000s. Since then the paperwork has become more detailed and animals no longer can come in under "assorted toads" or similar categories. Your best bet is to get in contact with some of the importers in South Florida. You should line up a vet and have some propholactic meds set up in advance to treat them when/if they arrive. Many times the toads will come in seemingly in great shape but go down soon after. I would also separate the males and females until after the quarantine period and give them a chance to adapt to captivity. 

If you can find the book "the neotropical toad genus Atelopus" by Stephen Lotters it will give you some natural history information and clues on how to set up the enclosure.

Good luck
Eric


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess this Peter guy is European... Dutch Rana recently got some imports of these species '_spumarius_' and _'barbotinii'_. (http://www.dutch-rana.nl)

If I remember correctly the Atlanta Botanical garden had some succes with these '_spumarius_' some time ago. At least I've seen pics of metamorphs... I'm not sure about further succes in breeding these.

The name _barbotinii_ is indeed often found as a subspecies of spumarius. Though I've seen the name used in combination with _A. flavescens _aswell. The name spumarius for frogs originating from Surinam is incorrect aswell. There used to be a species complex called _spumarius_ contaning many species. Now only a population from Peru would be correctly called _spumarius_. The frogs from Surinam are actually _A. hoogmoedi_. The _barbotinii_ are most likely a subspecies correctly called _A. hoogmoedi barbotinii_.

The _barbotinii_ being only recently discovered is BS. They where known for many years already.

Cheers,
Remco


----------



## peter (Jul 2, 2008)

He Remco, yes i'm from europe, saw you last time in Delft with Aad .

Thanks all,
what i'm really looking for is breeding reports of atelopus species in general, 
because informtion over here is not that abundant.

if any one can help me further?????????

thanks
peter


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi peter,

Try contacting the Detroit Zoo (Detroit, Michigan, USA). They have had fantastic luck with Atelopus zeteki - so much, in fact, the had to stop breeding them until they get ahold of different bloodlines! If you don't have any luck, send me a pm, and I'll contact the person formerly in charge of the project on your behalf. 
From what I remember, they grew algae on pvc sections as a primary food source. Metamorphs were very small, and had to be raised on springtails.


----------



## peter (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks for the tip,

if i don't get any contact, i will contact you

greetings peter


----------



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

breeding zeteki is much easier than these other mentioned species and their tadpoles much easier to raise as well.....you will need to cycle your animals through a dry and wet season and you probably want to keep your sexes separate until the reproductive season.....follow the weather of the animals place of origin....


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

That is beautiful! Where is that?


----------

